# Anxiety - Help!



## Marcos (Aug 6, 2010)

If you read my first post you will understand why I feel like this. Today I feel like I need to do something about my situation, I got this nasty feeling inside, like I can’t breath. Living with my wife when she is not committed to our relationships is making me feel horrible inside, insecurity, loneliness, anger among every other feeling you can think of. But there are really no options here, financially I’m the only one that works and I cannot afford two homes. I already lived with my parents and it was horrible to live in another house other then the one my boys live in. I just feel helpless and cant control my emotions, so hard to live with the person you love them most and they are just cold and make you feel like you don’t exist as a Men.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

You might consider counseling or some type of therapy, or even a journal to help you control your anxiety. Making a decision about your situation will also help with that. I know it's hard to make a decision, but once you do, one way or the other, it should help you feel better.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

hi macros, 
I feel for you, it's hard to think of continuing when you see no hope, all you can do is treat your wife with respect and love and don't expect anything for now.......be a great father .......
read the book The Love Dare or watch the movie Fireproof.....
One person can change things around.......maybe go and speak to a therapist, I'm going to try this........work on your self esteem and then you will be able to cope and make any decisions you need to........
good luck and post here, lots of great people on this site willing to listen with a loving ear.........


----------

